# archertwo's processor



## archertwo (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm new to the site. I've only been on here for a few days but if first impressions are what people should base their thoughts on this site is pretty cool. 
Anyways I decided this summer to upgrade my logsplitter by making a new one. The one I had was a store bought one that I got well over 30 years old. It was on its third engine, the newest being a 9HP Honda replacing the initial 8HP Techumseh and the 8HP Briggs & Stratton that had replaced the original. I'd already modified it a few times adjusting the beam height twice and adding a splitting table and a higher splitting wedge.
I decided to add a conveyor to the splitter to boost its efficiency.
I added a directional control valve so I could run the conveyor separately when the piston wasn't travelling. 
You'll notice the Charlynn motor hanging next to the filter behind the engine.





Here's a pic of the idea I had in the beginning of my completed project with one minor addition. Check out the major diference between the first pic and the second and no it's not that one has a conveyor attached to the splitter.




NOTE: There is more to the story.


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 1, 2009)

*To be honest*

The photos are to dark for me to make out much about either splitter.. You say that is a conveyor? I will have to take your word on that one.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm really interested in seeing your design but you need to take better pics I can't make out much of anything, so go back out and get some better ones


----------



## archertwo (Nov 1, 2009)

OK guys, so here's the unfolded version. 




When I took those pics my flash wasn't on. I can't really go back and take pics of what I did so those will have to do.
You might be able to se more detail in this pic of the conveyor.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 1, 2009)

If you noticed there is a single lever valve on the first pic of the wood splitter and a four lever valve on the second pic.
I'd split four cords of wood with the splitter while testing it out and while making the conveyor to put on it. 
My intention was just to make a wood splitter with an integral conveyor to make things easier for me.
Well the single lever valve decided to spring a leak and a neighbor of mine was good enough to let me have a Gresen valve he was not using any more so I decided it was time to make a few additions to the original wood splitter/conveyor combination.
I then added an infeed belt.




A wood trough.




A log "picker upper", a modified Hakki Pilki which I converted to lefty.




And a chainsaw to the setup.


----------



## England14 (Nov 1, 2009)

That aint no wood splitter, it's a processor, and a good lookin one too! Now we need a video.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry no video yet but I'll post more pics in the next few days.
I spent half the day yesterday painting it black so any pics I take inside now will really be bad whether I have the flash on or not.


----------



## cowtipper (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the added photos... can't wait for the vid


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome!...That setup is outstanding!!


Rep for ye!


----------



## archertwo (Nov 2, 2009)

I've still got a few things to add to it to make it what I think is complete or should I say to my liking.
I've already had to change things around some to make things work for me.
You'll notice the roller on the log lifter is now on the infeed conveyor in these pics.
I decided, after testing it, that logs could slip in between the end of the infeed conveyor and the log picker upper and the end of the log closest to me could fall to the ground. It's bad enough rolling it onto there once without having to pry it out and then roll it on again.








You can also notice that on the first pic I posted the infeed conveyor has a leg that drops to the ground.
It now goes to the bottom of the H beam right above the hitch that is used to steady the log picker upper.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 2, 2009)

I've also changed the valve setup going with a power beyond on the Gresen valve to have the hydraulic kick-off valve for the splitter separately so when I'm not using the Gresen valve and the kick-off is activated the piston will travel back so its ready for the next splitting sequence.
Hopefully you'll be able to see the valve setup. The pic is a little dark.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice work! Looks well thought out


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 2, 2009)

sweet, how much and when can i order one? (im poor, i cant order one, but i want it!)

you have the welding and design abilities ive wanted all my life, where can i order those?

did that valve bank come off a prentice loader by any chance? it looks amazingly familiar.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 2, 2009)

Turkeyslayer, I don't know about well thought out.lol
I only decided to make a processor when the kick-off valve I had on the splitter sprung a leak.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 2, 2009)

371groundie, I'm not taking orders, too much hastle getting all the parts of the puzzle to fit right.lol
Out here we order those abilities out of a Princess Auto book or at a Canadian Tire Store. You guys might be able to do the same at Tractor Sulpply,Lowes or some other outlet.
I'm not sure want the valve came off of originally It could well have been a Prentice loader. My neighbour had the valve on a home built log loader and cart he used to haul behind his Timberjack. He decided a couple of years ago it was easier to skid the logs full lenght than to cut them up and transport them to the yard with the loader and cart.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 2, 2009)

This is want it looked like when I tried it out for the first time as, at least, a semi-complete unit. 




I've changed a few things and added a few others since then and am adding at least one other thing in the next few days. A four-way wedge will be the next addition.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 3, 2009)

Got a few minutes to get some steel welded together tonight so here are a few pics of the four-way wedge and assembly. It's not completed but mostly ready to be installed. A couple of hoses to put on tomorrow night if I get the time that is and it should be ready to begin testing it out.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a view of the piston and arm (2" tubing) setup that holds the log in place for cutting. All these things have to be spaced so the conveyor can still be folded over and carried over the splitter section of the processor.




Here's a view of the second version of the arrangement I made to measure block length. It goes on a three post arrangement that is situated next to the conveyor as you see it when it's folded. 




An ammendment has been done to this version to accomodate the hydraulic arm that goes down to hold the log in place and removes the hand held version. The hand winch is there for a little added pull on those stubborn logs that sometimes decide the just don't want to follow the infeed belt to the saw.




As you can see there is a lot of trial and error to this when you have idea after idea. 
If only they came in sequence sometimes it would help.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice work. I have been thinking about building my "perfect" splitter for a while and have decided that the self contained conveyor is the way to go. I am glad to see someone else has tried the same.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 7, 2009)

looks nice... but there is still one thing missing...... a cup holder..... and then lights so you can split/process at night LOL


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Nov 7, 2009)

see that? one little selective control valve and look what happens.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome work!!


----------



## archertwo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.

treeguyinoh, When I started out it was to be a splitter with an integral conveyor. Now look what happens when something so small as a valve doesn't do what it was intended to do.

Jkebxjunke, it does have lights but only the type used to haul it around at night. Don't need a cup holder. I don't drink coffee.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 8, 2009)

HARRY BARKER said:


> see that? one little selective control valve and look what happens.



Very ture, one little thing like a valve not working right will lead you on to a very different path. Sometimes it's an even more productive one though.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice! Now I'm gettin more ideas than I need too. LOL!


----------



## treeguyinoh (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats what I"m afraid of. Where do you stop? I have pretty well settled on a TW-6 style, with a fold down conveyor, outfeed only. Processors are great, as long as you have plenty of 12-18" phone pole straight logs. My firewood all seems to be odd gnarly big rounds lol.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 8, 2009)

The trees I cut all come with branches too so knots and gnarly stuff are normal. 
What I've been doing lately is cutting trees that are 18" at the butt and smaller for putting throught the prosessor. I'll save the others for when I make my next splitter which will be just for the bigger stuff that I can't put through the prosessor.
I've cut a few trees that the butt blocks wouldn't go through. I just made the first split with the chainsaw and finished them off with the processor's splitter.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Nov 10, 2009)

What size pump are you using? Does the conveyer keep running when the pump shifts down? Thanks.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 10, 2009)

treeguyinoh, I'm running a 16/4GPM 2 stage Haldex pump. I run the conveyor as I see it filling up so when I'm cutting a log with the saw I have the conveyor valve going and when I run the infeed belt I also run the conveyor simultaneously.
I will be putting a valve after the power beyond and the logsplitter kick-off valve that will be running full time, that is when no other valves are being used or are being used at less than full capacity. That way the conveyor will be running more than enough to keep it cleaned out.
I'm actually thinking of putting the logsplitter kick-off valve before the Gresen 5 lever valve so it gets full power directly from the pump.
The Gresen valve isn't new so there is some flow through to other valves when high pressure is built up when splitting.


----------



## Soby1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a look at how the log picker upper works.













And a look at one of the bigger logs I put through it.
The saw blade is 18" long.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome job, we need a vid!


----------



## archertwo (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm looking at taking a vid as soon as I get everything set up right and get a bit of time to do so. Right now I'm too busy keeping up with firewood orders.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty interseting setup, nice work!!! How do you get the logs to the log lift? Skid em??


----------



## archertwo (Nov 15, 2009)

gink595, I'm using a logging arch I built a couple of years ago with a Honda 450 ATV as the "tractor" in the setup. I have a 3000lb electric winch with an extra battery in the box for added power. I have it hooked up to the ATV with welding connectors for easy disconnect for when I'm not using it.
This arch is pretty well what I''d call heavy duty being made with 3/16" x 3 x 3 tubular steel and mobile home wheels and hubs, the brake drums being cut out to reduce the weight of course. It's still pretty heavy to move around if the need arises and it does when the ground isn't level or it's pretty well impossible to point the arch to where the log you're wanting to pull is situated.








I'm actually looking at buying a 2004 Kioti 35HP with a front end loader and logging winch since firewood sales have increased quite a bit and I'm actually having to "work" at getting the loads out now instead of just doing it as kind of a hobby type thing.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 16, 2009)

If you do get a tractor with loader.. I am sure you could add a grapple to the bucket.. it makes getting logs easier.. I use the grapple on my Bobcat s160


----------



## archertwo (Nov 16, 2009)

Jkebxjunke, If I do get the tractor, and things are looking pretty good for that right now, my next project may well be a logging cart with loader.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 16, 2009)

What if you made a rack that held multiple logs at once, so you load up 4-5 logs and then lift it up. I think a grapple on a skidloader or maybe even forks on a loader tractor. Seems like it would be time consuming to load one at a time.

Here is a processor that I think is a nice Simple deal... and it has a rack that holds multiple logs off to the side and feeds on the conveyor. I think you could make a side rack that does that and then folds up for transport.

http://www.crdmetalworks.com/


----------



## archertwo (Nov 17, 2009)

gink595, the Kioti tractor with loader comes with a bucket and also a set of forks so while I think up the log loader/cart project, for probably next summer, I'll be using the forks as a makeshift log bed. Like you said it it's pretty time consuming to load one log at a time. It takes almost as long to skid the logs from the pile to the processor a few at a time and load them one at a time as it does to cut them up.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 23, 2009)

My cousin came over while hunting and took a few pics, some of the other side of the processor, as I was cutting and splitting up a few.
















They're not all big or all straight but they make their way through none the less.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## archertwo (Nov 27, 2009)

I finally got time to add another valve to the system. 
This one, I think the last one I'll be adding, is for the conveyor. It will let the conveyor run almost all the time. The only times the conveyor won't run is when another valve is using up all the hydraulic fluid the pump is putting out. Most of the time this will only be when the log spliter valve is being used to its optimum force.





It's way easier than having to pull the valve every time the conveyor is needed which is more often than I thought it would be when I originally put it on.
I thought that when the piston would be retracting the conveyor would not be running but to my surprise it didn't even solw it down when I put the log splitter valve in the detent position.
I also didn't want the conveyor to turn in the opposite direction. As you can see there is only one hydraulic line coming out of the valve. The other is piped to the reservoir tank.
I also did not want the lever to be pulled in the wrong direction by mistake so I made it unidirectional by blocking its travel by welding a half section of pipe to contain the lever.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## archertwo (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the biggest size log I can put through ther processor. You'll notice the 18" blade is peeking through on the top of the log. Actual diameter is 22" at the widest point on the butt cut. I had to use one of my other saws on the other side on the first two blocks to complete the cuts.
I had to roll the log a few times to get it throught the opening to get it to the saw. Man that thing at 14 feet long must have weighed a ton (slight exageration maybe).


----------



## cowtipper (Jan 21, 2010)

yo....archertwo did you ever make a vid?


----------



## archertwo (Jan 22, 2010)

cowtipper, No, I can barely get to the woods with all the snow we've got back there. I finally got in today to open up the road again. The mile long stretch on our land took me 3 hours to get cleaned out with the Kioti. I can't use the angle plow with the snow packed down as it is so it's just pushing it around with the loader bucket. 
There's over two feet of snow and it's hard to push it anywhere when the road we have is only 14-16 feet wide with a ditch on each side.
Today was the first time I was able to get back there to cut a few trees after I plowed through the snow enough to get close to where I wanted to cut.
I brought the processor out about three weeks ago just before we got a heavy snowfall. That one was a couple of feet of snow with the last 6" of it being all wet stuff. It feels like coarse sand when you walk or should I say attempt to walk through it. It's well above the knees. One step forward and slide half a step back or so it seems.
It looks as if March or April will be the next time I get to bring and use the processor in there and by that time I should be able to get a vid.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

archertwo said:


> cowtipper, No, I can barely get to the woods with all the snow we've got back there. I finally got in today to open up the road again. The mile long stretch on our land took me 3 hours to get cleaned out with the Kioti. I can't use the angle plow with the snow packed down as it is so it's just pushing it around with the loader bucket.
> There's over two feet of snow and it's hard to push it anywhere when the road we have is only 14-16 feet wide with a ditch on each side.
> Today was the first time I was able to get back there to cut a few trees after I plowed through the snow enough to get close to where I wanted to cut.
> I brought the processor out about three weeks ago just before we got a heavy snowfall. That one was a couple of feet of snow with the last 6" of it being all wet stuff. It feels like coarse sand when you walk or should I say attempt to walk through it. It's well above the knees. One step forward and slide half a step back or so it seems.
> It looks as if March or April will be the next time I get to bring and use the processor in there and by that time I should be able to get a vid.



Sounds like fun 

Snow can be a PITA especially on dirt roads with rocks and roots.


----------



## archertwo (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't have a chance to update with video but I can show my new setup.
62 HP Kubota with log loader and cart.
Newly built log deck with hydraulic feed rollers and log dump along with a new 6 lever valve on the processor.




By null at 2010-06-26




By null at 2010-06-26




By null at 2010-06-26




By null at 2010-06-26




By null at 2010-06-26


----------



## DSS (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah baby, now you're logging. Nice Kubota and wagon.....cool gear rep, nice job.
The construction company I work for has one of those Kubotas for landscaping and such...pretty well indestructible.


----------



## archertwo (Jun 26, 2010)

We've had that Kubota for 9 years now and we have another just like it that's 6 years old.
They are well built machines.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 26, 2010)

So when can you come hang out for a weekend and whip one of these bad boys out for me?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice nice build.. 

I just want to know how that conveyor stacks that wood so neat !!

what part of NS are you in archertwo?


----------



## archertwo (Jun 27, 2010)

RAMROD48, I'll check to see when I can get a free weekend. If I keep coming up with new ideas to complement the build I will need a bit of time before I can make it. 


TJ-Bill, When I can get my wife to help me she can stack them just as fast as I can split them otherwise I have to shut down to do the stacking.
I could say the conveyor was built to stack wood too but that would be pulling your leg just a bit.
South Western part of N.S.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you the guy who built The Starship Enterprise?


----------



## archertwo (Jun 27, 2010)

Naah, that would be my great great-grandson.lmao


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2010)

archertwo said:


> Naah, that would be my great great-grandson.lmao



Yeah, but where are the cupholders?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Jun 28, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, but where are the cupholders?



HA! good one!

Even if you don't drink coffee, it's nice to have a water bottle or some sports drink handy.


----------



## archertwo (Jun 28, 2010)

treemandan, the Kubota and the Ford come equipped with cup holders. I didn't have time when I was welding things together to fabricate one for the processor besides I'm too busy handling all those levers to take a drink when tha thing is running.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jun 28, 2010)

Processors run more efficient with auto cycle....go with electric solenoid valves, limit switches and relays....that will give you time to drink aswell....


----------



## hermit (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone have problems with these pictures ? About an inch of the top of each picture is all I get and I have waited a long time for it to load. I do have dial up. I sure wanted to see this machine as I am thinking along the same line of building a processor. Thanks Donnie


----------



## archertwo (Jul 9, 2010)

AKKAMANN, auto-cycle would take all the fun out of splitting and maybe cut the cord per hour time down too. I'll work my way through things gradually so as not to get too bored.
I do have to stop halfway through a load to re-fuel the saw so I edo have time to take a drink now and then.


hermit, maybe try it again on another day. I may just work for you then. I feel for you, I too remember how it was to wait for dail-up to kick in and then just give up while thinking, "Well maybe if I had just waited a bit longer it would have come up." Sometimes dial-up just takes too long.:agree2:


----------



## matt9923 (Jul 9, 2010)

what model kubota is that?


----------



## archertwo (Jul 10, 2010)

matt9923, it's a 6800 with the wider tires. We had the narrow tires on the first one we got but when we got this one then the next one we decided we wanted a bit more flotation.


----------



## scag52 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice set up . Thanks for posting.


----------



## archertwo (Apr 23, 2013)

I finally brought my video came to the woods the other day and took a clip of the firewood processor cutting and splitting and conveying a few blocks.

[video=youtube;ykk-KR7s3BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykk-KR7s3BQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Blazin (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## cantoo (Apr 23, 2013)

And that is how us Canadians roll.


----------



## Jakers (Apr 24, 2013)

rep sent. nice job


----------



## archertwo (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. It took a while to get the video cam, the processor and myself in the same place I guess but it finally happened.


----------



## mellow (Apr 24, 2013)

What have you changed/Upgraded in the 2 years since the last posts?


----------



## Typhke (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice tools! I really like how you combined all your tools on a small splitter like that. Looks like the Kubota with the FEL is a great help, and nice log trailer! You make me jealous!


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice build man, thats working great!


----------



## archertwo (Apr 24, 2013)

mellow, I put in a new 4" ram piston. The 3 1/2" one I had was starting to leak and lacked a but of push on bigger gnarly rounds I put through now and then. Other than that it's basically the same machine with a lot more cords through it.
I did need to beef up the post for the 4 way wedge. It used to be a 2"x2"X1/4" post and now it's a 1 1/2"x6" post. It's not going to bend under pressure.

Typhke, Thanks. You really will be jealous when you see the other Kubota, log loader and trailer I have now in addition to the 6800 and the loader/trailer combo. 
Don't be jealous. The work that goes with getting those things will make you stronger but much more tired at the end of the day. Oh yeah, and a lot poorer too.:bang:


----------



## wndwlkr (Apr 24, 2013)

I really like what you've done here, this is way to cool. That is a firewood processing machine ! Excellent Job.


----------



## Typhke (Apr 25, 2013)

archertwo said:


> Typhke, Thanks. You really will be jealous when you see the other Kubota, log loader and trailer I have now in addition to the 6800 and the loader/trailer combo.
> Don't be jealous. The work that goes with getting those things will make you stronger but much more tired at the end of the day. Oh yeah, and a lot poorer too.:bang:


NICE! I'm thinking about investing in a small tractor with a 3-point hitch crane, would be very useful.
Yea, I get that. My parents had a Ford 5000 with a FEL and we made a dumper out of an old stone quarry truck (see picture). Also, a friend had a 3-point hitch crane. Work got done! But with a few guys and machines driving around, you sure need to concentrate! If needed, my father brought the crane from work, FAUN ATF 100-5. Seems like a lazy job, sitting in the crane playing with joysticks, but after a few hours in the hot sun, you sure could use some minutes to relax.
View attachment 292337


How much wood do you process each month/year? Do you work in the woods full time?


----------



## archertwo (Apr 25, 2013)

Typhke, that's a nice looking dumper there. You should be able to hold, haul and dump two cords in that thing when it's rounded off.

I do firewood in the spring when it's too wet and in the summer when it's too hot to do much else and cut spruce for logs when the weather lets me most other times and go all year long. 
When you've done the work with hand tools then go to hydraulic you really appreciate the changeover. It lets you do the work of two or three men with way less wear and tear on yourself.


----------



## Typhke (Apr 25, 2013)

archertwo said:


> Typhke, that's a nice looking dumper there. You should be able to hold, haul and dump two cords in that thing when it's rounded off.
> 
> I do firewood in the spring when it's too wet and in the summer when it's too hot to do much else and cut spruce for logs when the weather lets me most other times and go all year long.
> When you've done the work with hand tools then go to hydraulic you really appreciate the changeover. It lets you do the work of two or three men with way less wear and tear on yourself.


The trailer could hold, stacked that is, a little over 4 cords. There were plans to get a second bigger tractor because the Ford 5000 only has 75hp, but my parents got divorced before that so now I'm without any big tools (for now:msp_biggrin.

That's nice! Sounds like fun! Do you like the Kubota's? I don't see the bigger ones a lot in Belgium.


----------



## archertwo (Apr 25, 2013)

Typhke said:


> The trailer could hold, stacked that is, a little over 4 cords. There were plans to get a second bigger tractor because the Ford 5000 only has 75hp, but my parents got divorced before that so now I'm without any big tools (for now:msp_biggrin.
> 
> That's nice! Sounds like fun! Do you like the Kubota's? I don't see the bigger ones a lot in Belgium.



We've had Kubota tractors for about 20 years now. We used to own International tractors till the dealer we buy from dropped the brand and went to Kubota tractors. We stayed withe dealer more than went to Kubota but we have been well satisfied with the brand.


----------



## archertwo (May 6, 2014)

A friend dropped by a few weeks ago with his video cam. You can now see all the workings of the processor. The video's a bit long but you can skip here and there to see what you want.
You will notice that not much pressure is needed in lifting the saw to cut the rounds.


----------



## dancan (May 6, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this thread ?
Thanks for putting up the videos !
Sure looks like it gets the Job done .


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 6, 2014)

That's a great looking machine you have there! I like it! I have a similar set up but I have not had a chance to do the conveyors yet.
Maybe I missed it but what did you use for belting?
Thanks,
dave


----------



## archertwo (May 6, 2014)

dancan, nobody can expect to see all posts.lol
Which part of N.S. are you from?
dave_dj1, the belting for the conveyor is just odds and ends that I spliced together by drilling both ends, placing them between a piece of angle iron and flat bar and bolting them together.

If you look carefully in the pic you will see the angle iron and the flat bar with the belting between them.


----------



## dancan (May 7, 2014)

I'm in Halifax , there are several members here from the mainland , don't know if we have any Capers though , I don't know if the got electricity yet .... You a Caper ?? LOL


----------



## archertwo (May 7, 2014)

Nope, I'm not a Caper. They do have electricity now that the coal ran out in the mines. Oil fired though like the rest of us. The puters may be running on dial-up though.
I'm just an a'cajun from the French Shore. I fly the same flag you do.


----------



## archertwo (May 7, 2014)

People around here call it the Acadian Shore, others call it the French Shore, probably for that very reason.
Probably has to do with saltwater and rotting seaweed.


----------



## dancan (May 7, 2014)

archertwo said:


> Nope, I'm not a Caper. They do have electricity now that the coal ran out in the mines. Oil fired though like the rest of us. The puters may be running on dial-up though.
> I'm just an a'cajun from the French Shore. I fly the same flag you do.



De youse tu'd von?
LOL


----------



## archertwo (May 8, 2014)

moi h'ed von de Comeauville mais eh reste a Saulnierville asteur.

For those who can't read this it's an a'cajun thing.


----------



## dancan (May 9, 2014)

St.Bernard but 30+ years in the big city now , don't get home very often but still lots of family up there , even famous inlaws LOL .
Thot everyone up there bought a heat pump because there was no firewood left or anybody to cut it .


----------



## archertwo (May 9, 2014)

There's still lots of hardwood to cut and there are still quite a few of us cutting them up for firewood.
Still, there are many people going the heat pump route too.


----------



## dancan (May 9, 2014)

Glad to see that you can make a go of it 
If I get a chance to get up there over the summer I'll send you a pm , polly went to the high school around the same era , were you around when Bullmousse was principle and the VW on top of the pumphouse ?


----------



## archertwo (May 10, 2014)

No. I was there when there was still a handball court next to the tennis court and William Deveau was Principal. I got out in 72'.
Sure sent a PM when you can make it back to the "sticks".


----------



## dancan (May 11, 2014)

You got out before I went in LOL
Handball courts were still there though , great place to hide it was .......


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 12, 2014)

My kids are 50% Caper - does that count for anything?


----------



## dancan (May 12, 2014)

Yup , sure does , that 50% will get them in the club , well maybe , depends , might have to check the references on the other 50% though


----------



## dancan (May 12, 2014)

What part of the province you working in now ?


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 13, 2014)

dancan said:


> What part of the province you working in now ?


 
Me?

I'm in Cumberland - next to NB. Living & working. Mostly working - but not all of it pays though, it seems...

(Think we went way past processor talk, har...)


----------



## dancan (May 13, 2014)

It's part of the process , social club you know ...... LOL
At the other end of the processor spectrum , Chris(Glen) , another member from NS has a store bought processor , does cords per hour , he's put up a couple of pics in the past and was talking about having a kindling processor built .
I think the payments and repair bills on Archertwo's are a lot easier to swallow


----------



## firebrick43 (May 19, 2014)

archertwo said:


> A friend dropped by a few weeks ago with his video cam. You can now see all the workings of the processor. The video's a bit long but you can skip here and there to see what you want.
> You will notice that not much pressure is needed in lifting the saw to cut the rounds.




Your friends camera work is excellent and smooth! Thanks for the video. 

Did you find the conveyor frame/guide somewhere or fabbed it up?


----------



## archertwo (May 19, 2014)

firebrick43, I had a local machine shop cut and bend the conveyor sections out of sheet steel. 
The top and bottom parts are cut from the same 4'X8' sheet then I welded them together and re-enforced them with angle iron on the ends and made brackets for between the sections and to attach to the splitter. The bottom section of the conveyor itself is eight feet long and the top section is four feet long. As seen in the first few posts of this thread the bottom and top sections fold together atop of the splitter section for travel.


----------



## archertwo (May 10, 2015)

Sine the last time I posted on this thread I made a few changes to the setup. The log deck is now live feed so almost no more rolling of logs by hand to get them to the feed belt on the processor. It saves quite a bit of time and is well worth the work it took to fabricate. 
 
I also installed a bigger hydraulic pump so things get done a bit faster.
I extended the firewood conveyor by two feet to accommodate the bigger dump trailer I got.


----------



## zogger (May 10, 2015)

archertwo said:


> Sine the last time I posted on this thread I made a few changes to the setup. The log deck is now live feed so almost no more rolling of logs by hand to get them to the feed belt on the processor. It saves quite a bit of time and is well worth the work it took to fabricate.
> I also installed a bigger hydraulic pump so things get done a bit faster.
> I extended the firewood conveyor by two feet to accommodate the bigger dump trailer I got.



double slick! mechawood!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 11, 2015)

archertwo said:


> moi h'ed von de Comeauville mais eh reste a Saulnierville asteur.
> 
> For those who can't read this it's an a'cajun thing.



Haha. Northern Maine "Franglais" was my first language. Acadian here too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 11, 2015)

archertwo said:


> Sine the last time I posted on this thread I made a few changes to the setup. The log deck is now live feed so almost no more rolling of logs by hand to get them to the feed belt on the processor. It saves quite a bit of time and is well worth the work it took to fabricate.
> 
> I also installed a bigger hydraulic pump so things get done a bit faster.
> I extended the firewood conveyor by two feet to accommodate the bigger dump trailer I got.




I like the log stop delio!

I've had logs jam up from 2 or 3 falling into the trough. I normally load enough logs on my deck to process at least a cord before reliading.


----------



## archertwo (May 11, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I like the log stop delio!
> 
> I've had logs jam up from 2 or 3 falling into the trough. I normally load enough logs on my deck to process at least a cord before reliading.



ValleyFirewood, my log deck holds a bit over half a cord so it's small compared to yours.
The log stop is something I saw a few years ago on a Hakki Pilke 1x37. Not a direct copy by any means but it works. I actually cut the the tops off when I livened up the log deck and got the same two, three logs falling into the trough. needless to say they were re-welded soon after. 

There are A'cajuns everywhere.lol


----------



## archertwo (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm making a few changes to my firewood processor.
I've added a winch to raise and lower the conveyor. A second roller on the infeed next to the belt and a foot high steel plate to the other side. In the second pic you'll see the conveyor as it was, with wheels (those are now gone).
I'm also adding a slotted out feed tray and am adding jacks to all four corners of the processor along with extra bracing here and there.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 20, 2015)

Also if you notice on the four pics of the outfeed tray there are brackets where the conveyor will now attach.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 21, 2015)

I like the outfeed table. I'm also thinking of adding jacks to my newest splitter. Keeps everything at the correct height and solid.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 21, 2015)

cantoo, I installed the outfeed table more for easier removal of splits that were too big and had to be re-split. As it was sometimes I had to either stop the conveyor or rush to catch splits before the were partway up. 
The jacks weren't a must but as it was my processor started out as a splitter with a conveyor that outgrew itself.lol


----------



## archertwo (Nov 21, 2015)

If you look at the second pic I posted yesterday you can see the elevator as it was and in the one I posted today as it is now.
It is now wheelless and attaches with two 1" pins.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 22, 2015)

Where the engine is now. 
Its future home will be on the stand welded a couple of feet to the right of it. The exhaust is just too hot on my legs as the engine sits.


----------



## archertwo (Nov 23, 2015)

I went back through the thread to look at something and found out that all the pics I'd posted by using Image Shack were gone so here are a few that are missing from the beginning where I had only intended to make a splitter with conveyor combo then added a few things. At that time I was using a four wheeler to pull it around and was running the processor with a 9HP Honda.
For those of you who read the thread recently, sorry for not noticing sooner that the pics were gone.


----------



## archertwo (Dec 2, 2015)

Painted most of the new parts along with some of the older ones I hadn't painted yet.
The engine is now in its new spot.



I also added a covered console which will hopefully eliminate most of the sawdust covering up the valve bank.


----------



## Jakers (Dec 4, 2015)

i love the screw driver for a handle on the leftmost valve


----------



## archertwo (Dec 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="Jakers, i love the screw driver for a handle on the leftmost valve[/QUOTE]

Well I forgot where I put the handle, had a spare bolt, the screwdriver's tip was broken and I needed a handle, NOW!
I'll find the original one of these days.lol


----------



## archertwo (Dec 14, 2015)

All finished updating for this year and the processor is heading back to the woods.


----------

